# M/M FILTH RP - DOMINANT WANTED



## PetLyton (Mar 27, 2018)

Are you a dominant master? do you enjoy the filthy, smelly kinks? if so please get in touch! id like to have someone thats detailed with there roleplays and really gets into filth, whilst feral is prefered i am fine with anthro too!
Whats filth?
Scat, Watersports, BO, sweat, Farts, Vomit, foot paws and pretty much everything else thats filthy and stinky! im fine with vore too just not death everything else is wonderful!
Hope you respond soon, master
GAY ONLY


----------



## Ussopjammy (Mar 31, 2018)

Hey there. Im into some really nasty things but id prefer a mutual rp. Perhaps we can work something out?


----------

